# Scratchbuilt Drive units for Railbusses, etc.



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

In my spare time, LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I've been working on an outside frame chain drive unit (similar to the Geese) that will easily mount into freight/passenger trucks. Since chain drives are a passion of mine and there are no commercial drive units available, with the help of Eric Christensen (a very good friend and great modeler), we've created a universal chain drive unit that will fit just about every large scale 2 axle truck. The design can also be utilized for a single axle non-chain drive. 
The goal was to design a drive unit that would could be utilized by the novice/expert and affordable. Please keep in mind that the drive units and photos are copywrite protected. 
The drive units will also be available at the upcoming Riverbend Model RR Club Show, Grand Rapids, MI, January 10, 2009, Also the next Gratiot, MI show March 1, 2009. 
The photo below is the latest prototype drive unit utilizing a old Delton passenger truck (trucks are currently available through Hartland). I'll be making modifications for adjustability to utilize Bachmann, LBG, Aristocraft, etc. trucks.












Thanks, 







Marc


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Photos? 
Don


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm very interested in this, please more info. 
Dave


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Not to burst your bubble, but doesn't North West Short Line make something called "Magic Carpet" drive? It fits between the wheels of the truck and is basically the same system that the prototype uses. 

I may be mistaken about the above. Correct me if I am.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, photos would be right nice..









Sounds very interesting.


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

More info please! Yes, NWSL does make a "magic carpet" but from what I understand they're not really suited to outside operation -- not quite robust enough -- and sort of expensive, IMHO.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

I am also interested. Yes, photos please.


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

I am very interested in this as it would be a hopefully inexpensive way to build powered trucks for trolleys etc...

Clang! Clang!


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

A great number of years ago, I built a "Steamcoach", in 1:24, by combining a Bachmann combine kit and a NENG Porter kit.

Here's a photo of the completed unit:












I became very impatient with the not-so-good drive mechanism provided by NENG. I removed the motor unit and drive gear, purchased a "Magic Carpet Drive" and installed it on the rear truck. Although the unit has little power, it was sufficient to power my steamcoach up at least a 2% grade. In order to get a little more traction, I had to make up a portable/removeable 1lb. weight. I place it over the rear truck between the rows of seats when running.

It's hard to see much detail but here's a photo of the installed drive.











Hope this sheds a little light on the subject.

Doc


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Add one more 'interested' to that list. Pictures would be great! I don't think I could ever find a picture of the Magic Carpet Drive when I looked last time, either. 
Any chance they will be built in the USA? 

Keep us posted! 
Matt


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

IF Aristo ever gets the streetcar out, it's drive should be a real popular item for scratchbuilders.


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

If they don't charge an arm and a leg for it.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Doc,
That's the best photograph I have ever seen of a Magic Carpet drive. Much better than NWSL's catalog.


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi All, 
Hope the holidays are going well for you. 
No one is bursting my bubble. 
NWSL designed these to simulate motors utilized on Interurban lines, etc. 
I am building the drive units for outside chain drive between both wheels. No motor or large gearbox, designed to be utilized with a drive shaft linked to the motor upfront.
I have the prototype somewhat mached up. 
Please keep in mind, these are copywritten photos of the my copywritten design. 
Thanks all, 
Marc 
p.s. I like the Porter/car bash.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

That might work nice on a MDC 1/18th scale Model A truck kit I have. Wanted to use chain drive. Do have some sprockets/chain but never got to it. You gonna post some pix?


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I too am interested, it might be just the ticket for the Hubley Model T "hack" I'm planning to convert into an inspection car.


----------



## Cuhail (Dec 3, 2008)

I gotta support the request for pics. I'd like to see what the whole product you offer is. 

Line two, because I hate one-line posts. 

Cuhail


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

railgeek, ".... Please keep in mind, these are copywritten photos of the my copywritten design. ...." 

Soooo.....where are the photos?


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

Happy New Year All! 
Interesting, I'm also bashing a die cast 1:18 1924 Cleveland Roadster and 1924 Ford PU, 1:20.3 Hubley Ford Woodie utilizing the chain and sprockets.








Rough cut on the frame









Drive components









I finally found some 5.5mm ID ball bearings for the impeller shaft for the outside frame gear drive. 
Check out the photos I posted at the beginning of this topic.


I've also started another bash on a 2 axle Aristocraft caboose - check out the new post.


Thanks,

Marc


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Marc, 
Where, pray tell, did you find/steal/beg/borrow the bevel gears you show in the passenger truck photo? I need a source for some. 
Thanks, 
Don


----------



## Agra (Jan 15, 2008)

Marc, 
ditto on the bevel gears, please tell me where you got them. And if I can persuade you to do so, please give me info on outside dia. and number of teeth. (Or just a part number etc., so I can look them up myself). 

Thank you very much for your help, 
André, 
Norway


----------



## Cuhail (Dec 3, 2008)

Marc, 
Where, pray tell, did you find/steal/beg/borrow the bevel gears you show in the passenger truck photo? I need a source for some. 
Thanks, 
Don


http://www.servolink.com/default.asp 

Hope it helps, 
Cuhail


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

*All,*

*The bevel gears are produced for RC cars.*

*I'll have to look up the manufacturer for you as I cut the part number off the package. I do remember the packages are red and black and the last part of the company producing these is Trax.*

*If I remember correctly, the gear set comes two pair per package (around $9.00 depending on the hobby shop) and the bearings come two per package (around $4 - $6 depending on weather seal or open metal casing, the weather sealed are suprisingly less expensive.*

*The gear with the shaft (5.5mm diameter) and the gear without the shaft (3.0mm I.D). 
The gears would work great for modeling a shay or climax. I worked on the input shaft mounting today; making it adjustable to compensate for any variation of pinion to axle mess. 

I also mached up the single alxe drive today. Photos later this week.

Thx,

Marc
*


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Marc, 
I believe this means a trip to the R/C hobby shop for me. 
Don


----------



## Agra (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks, Marc and Cuhail. Been looking for tiny bevel gears for a long time. 

Agra, 
Norway


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

As a note,

I do not believe Sev-O-Link manufactures beveled gears. Unless it it a new product.
I do purchase my 24 pitch chain and sprokets from Serv-O.

By the way, a few months back, I believe someone mentioned that they had purchase numerous feet of the 24 ptich delrin chain from a company as it was the minimum purchase amount.

Anyone remember? If the MLS member still has the chain, I would be glad to purchase some.


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

I came up with an off the wall idea (most of mine are off the wall anyway).
Buy a NWSL "Madic Carpet" motor for a passenger car and add a "Steppenwoof" paint scheme.

Okay Rock Buffs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What cut and off what album was Magic Carpet Ride?


----------

